# Kava vs Gaba



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

I have no idea what this gaba supplement thing is and sounds like quackery. The GABA you may see mentioned on here is a neurotransmitter and one of its jobs is to regulate norepinephrine which is the chemical responsible for adrenaline production, the whole fight or flight instinct, etc . Its thought to be a big player in anxiety. 

Now just because you have more GABA in your brain from taking some supplement doesnt mean you're going to be more releaxed. The GABA needs to be told where to go and what to do and thats where sedatives like xanax, valium, klonopin, ativan, etc come into play.


----------



## sandman32 (Dec 1, 2004)

GABA is an amino acid and can be taken in supplement form. The problem is that most evidence suggests it doesn't pass the blood brain barrier, and therefore is not effective on anxiety as desired. I would not take it to reduce anxiety as it probably won't work. I have taken it before for its sleep benefits. It usually causes drowsiness and crazy dreams. It also raises growth hormone and, in my experience significantly reduces muscle soreness.


----------



## panickyapplicant (Aug 4, 2006)

*Kava*

I've read that the liver damage associated with Kava may be the result of chemicals found only in the leaves and stems of the plant, and that countries where Kava is indigenous and widely consumed, liver damage is not a problem since they only use the root. Don't know if there have been studies to back this one up or not.

Also seems that people who have gotten sick from Kava were heavy users.


----------



## OutOfSorts (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Kava*



panickyapplicant said:


> I've read that the liver damage associated with Kava may be the result of chemicals found only in the leaves and stems of the plant, and that countries where Kava is indigenous and widely consumed, liver damage is not a problem since they only use the root. Don't know if there have been studies to back this one up or not.
> 
> Also seems that people who have gotten sick from Kava were heavy users.


absolutely true. people in countries where kava is used regularly have no higher incidence of liver failure than anywhere else. the issue was with less scrupulous companies trying to cash in on the kava craze back when, and mulching the stems and leaves of the kava plant (which are dangerous) along with the root (which is safe).


----------



## Bucs623 (Aug 17, 2006)

D.B. Cooper said:


> I have no idea what this gaba supplement thing is and sounds like quackery. The GABA you may see mentioned on here is a neurotransmitter and one of its jobs is to regulate norepinephrine which is the chemical responsible for adrenaline production, the whole fight or flight instinct, etc . Its thought to be a big player in anxiety.
> 
> Now just because you have more GABA in your brain from taking some supplement doesnt mean you're going to be more releaxed. The GABA needs to be told where to go and what to do and thats where sedatives like xanax, valium, klonopin, ativan, etc come into play.


Totally right about GABA. It needs other neurotransmitters. Which is why some people trying nutrients/herbs for only 1 certain neurotransmitter loses their effects from it over time.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2006)

Taking Gaba has no influence over your SA unless somehow you never got it from your diet.. Most people get all this stuff in their diet and are desperate for a cure.. Taking a GABA pill will not cure your SA.. I speak from experience.. I've been in the emergency room from taking all these damn supplements before. STOP and think more.


----------

